# What makes a "King" or "Giant" betta?



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the difference between a "King" or "Giant" betta vs. regular bettas?


----------



## deekim916 (Dec 30, 2010)

exactly what it sounds like. I saw a "King" Betta the other day at petco, it was HUGE! long like veiltails, short fins, and the one i saw was a dark red with a "mean mug" face. looks really cool


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Basicly they're huge. Yesterday I saw a HUGE giant betta who couldn't move in his bag because there was only enough water to keep him wet....but a normal sized betta would've been swimming around with that much water.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it a betta type? Or just a really big betta?


----------



## deekim916 (Dec 30, 2010)

i believe its a type. and it is maybe 1-2in bigger than average?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Basicly just a big betta. King bettas are believed to be a hybrid of Betta raja and betta splendens....which is dumb because they have different breeding behavior (splendens is a bubblenester and raja a mouth brooder). This year I will be doing some spawns involving Kings to figure out exactly what makes them bigger.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the answers so far. What is the average size of a normal betta? And what is the average size of a Giant?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've always been told that a "King" is just petco's name for "really big betta", cause a real king betta is this:









i've also heard, they're not giants, cause if you cross them with giants, you don't get giant babies, just regular babies. if you breed "King" with "King", you get regular babies, too, and if you breed baby to baby, you STILL get regular babies.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw some at my petco and they were quite large, yes. But they were also bery... uh.. .stocky? They looked like PKs, except fat? They had really kind of bulgy heads and big bodies. They looked like little mean sausages. xD


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

from what i notice king bettas are like female VEILtails... without the white spot. they are pretty huge.. (THICK). they look kinda gross.... no offence...

-btw this is a good thread... how to breed "KINGS"?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilo (my King) is the span of my four fingers (index to pinky) from nose to tail. He's a huge boy. And NOT a gross boy . He's one of my healthiest and hardiest fish. And he's got a giant puppy face, which everyone MUST love. In all honestly he's graceful and can turn on a dime and handle a big filter flow. I'd have 10 of them if I had the room.

I have a video of him if you're interested. He's probably a good half inch bigger now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2v0kLtRLQQ


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Kilo (my King) is the span of my four fingers (index to pinky) from nose to tail. He's a huge boy. And NOT a gross boy . He's one of my healthiest and hardiest fish. And he's got a giant puppy face, which everyone MUST love. In all honestly he's graceful and can turn on a dime and handle a big filter flow. I'd have 10 of them if I had the room.
> 
> I have a video of him if you're interested. He's probably a good half inch bigger now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2v0kLtRLQQ


 What Vaygirl said. I love my King, (his name is Hagrid). BTW Vaygirl I love your video!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

vaygirl, your king looks a lot.... better put togeather than the ones I saw at my petco. They have very... they were round and lumpy. Not swollen, just... Bulgy faces, big forehead-y areas, and very round.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Petco sells kings of different kinds on their website. i'd get one, if i had room, just to see. :d i adore Petco's selection, but worry if i order one, i'd get something pretty fugly.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I love kings! If a red Delta isn't at petco, I will get a king! :-D

Oh yeah, Vaygirl, someone commented on your video of Kilo thinking he was for sale and he wanted to buy it because he was a 'champion' and he wanted to fight them. D:



> how can i buy it? is it the champion? i need the best one.﻿ I like playing betta fighting. How much it cost for one﻿ betta, and how many betta will you can sale and send to me?
> 
> superfightercam 3 months ago


 D: D: D: D:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Nutt007 said:


> I love kings! If a red Delta isn't at petco, I will get a king! :-D
> 
> Oh yeah, Vaygirl, someone commented on your video of Kilo thinking he was for sale and he wanted to buy it because he was a 'champion' and he wanted to fight them. D:
> 
> D: D: D: D:



I know, right? I saw that. I didn't even bother to respond. :shock:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I did....some people...I know a guy who breeds fighters but not seriously...he likes the way they look better than fancys but he dosen't fight for over 5 minuets. He's gonna buy a pair of super blacks from me to get into breeding show bettas.


----------

